# Raw diet



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Apologies as I am sure this info is already on here but I couldn't find it.
I am keen to switch Riley to a mostly raw diet, he is currently on barking heads but has a chicken wing meal a couple of times a week and a tin of sardines sometimes instead of a dry meal.
Today I bought a small pack of prize choice mince and want to try him later but I am confused about the veg. Which veg is suitable and should this be raw too? I understand potatoes/rice are also good to mix in and these would have to be cooked?
Lastly, am I right to say it should be roughly 10% bodyweight made up with meat and veg/rice?
Sorry so many questions!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I use Natural instincts who do all the guess work for you. Have a look at their web site they are so friendly, helpful and efficient and Pushca loves it. My sister does her own and puts half cooked veg with the raw meat. I just don't have the time so NI is just perfect. Chicken wings as a treat and any tinned fish
Hope this helps


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you Deb, can I ask do you find it a cost effective way to feed pushca, I'm not sure of quantities but it seems like a 1kg box would prob be enough for a week with some chicken wing and fish meals too?
Also what is in the box? Is it packaged into 100g meals or if not how do you take out the fit amount if it is frozen?
Website is good but couldn't see a pic of actual product

THanks and sorry for all the questions
TRacey


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Tracey
It comes in 1kg tubs frozen so I defrost one but you can give it still frozen, especially if it's hot outside. I give my 10kg pup 2% twice a day so I sort of scour it into 8 portions. So she has 2 portions daily. But if you call them they are more than happy to help you as the portions look small next to regular dog food and i thought she'd starve! It is very cost effective ad I don't have any waste. It transports well if you are going out in Tupperware dishes
Yes 1kg would last me four days but like you say with the wings and fish and smaller portions for a puppy you would easily get one week out of it.
Pushca looooves the tripe and they do a new salmon and chicken which she just loved.
Ah I really hope that helps I just think it's great and Pushca looks amazing
Biased? Me?
X


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

P.s there is no smell and the poos are hard, non smelly so easy to pick up!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Tracey,

This link may be of help:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1778


Stephen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Similar stuff really just thought it maybe of some interest ....

















































The meat is chicken carcass that the butcher puts through the mincer x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow!, impressive!
Karen, do you lightly cook your veg? I think I would like to try and make myself as have the time and might be a bit cheaper than NI?. 
You wouldn't have a recipe to get me going would you?.
Guessing you then freeze?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes its cheaper and yes then I freeze. I must add that using garlic is quite contentious as I have read (somewhere on here ) that garlic is one of the foods that dogs are nt allowed, however I dont always put it in and dont always use the exact same veg. But the info i got re Barf feeding was from Dr Ian Billinghursts books "Give your dog a bone" " Grow your pup on bones" (might be with bones) he claims to be the original Barf pioneer. Even if you dont get his books there is alot of his info available on the net.
Also apparently tomatoes are said to be a no go but when i googled this it states that green or unripened tomatoes contain tomatine which can be poisonous, but when the fruit is ripe they are ok to give, dont give any of the leaves or stalk of the tomatoe, these are also poisonous to humans. So I suppose adding these is a personal choice, but my veg is nt always the same.... that was Oct/Nov batch I'm sure it comes in under £20 and last 8/9 weeks for 2 dogs but most nights get a chicken wing x P.S its all raw, egg shell an' all x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great stuff Karen! Daisy wont touch anything with veg in it which is a bit of a shame as I bought a blender especially to make my own mince mixes!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Very impressive Karen, how long does it take you to do all the prep and have it ready for the freezer.

The NI also comes in 450g tubs too which lasts two days. As a guide to feeding NI, it is 2 or 3 % food to their body weight. Millie is just under 10kg so she would have between 200 & 300g of food per day. She's a small eater so I work towards the 200g.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

About an hour and I freeze it in 400g like the smalller NI packs... a little messy but worth it. I did nt think mine would eat the veg on its own but when Stephen posted either a post or pictures of their dogs eating just the veg I tried mine without the meat ... which inc the eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese and oil and they surprised me and ate it... it smells nice but was green x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Karen, I am seriously impressed with Wilf and Mable's diet!!! I am tempted with raw but only have a small fridge freezer so not really practical. Just a quick question though.............does the veg mix create an increase in bottom gas??


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Karen, so do you cook any of the veg to soften it before blending? Wow I thought I was done with whizzing food up and freezing in batches now my children are older but think my Braun blender may be coming out of hibernation!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Karen!!! don't you have their bowls wrong?? isn't miss Mabel the boss?? I am kidding!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh your right the bowls definitely should be the other way around cos Wilf is my ickle Princess. Tracy the veg just gets choppped then blitzed on its own raw and then I whiz it again with the hand blender with the other nigredients yogurt etc in a washing up bowl, add the chicken carcass and freeze. No wind issues Karen, infact mine are so polite lol... no never notice any at all, just make smaller amounts that you can accomodate, although did purchase a small chest freezer for garage that was cheap cos it had a dint in it. Julie mine would nt just eat a piece of veg on its own... Mable would nt eat any Wilf would eat a piece of cucumber and once upon a time would eat carrot peelings as I was cooking but wont anymore so you might be surprised . x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks so much Karen, you are a star!
I am actually quite excited to get going, not had any luck with local butchers tho as the two I have tried so far won't mince the carcasses as say it blunts their machine! Have another couple to try so not giving up and if all esle fails will buy the prize choice mince from Pets at home. Have given raw mince and veg past 2 days and Riley loved it, he happily eats a raw carrot so am hoping he will continue to love the meat/veg mix.
How much hemp oil do you use, just a tablespoon? Been reading a book I bought 'Natural Nutrition for dogs and cats' and it suggests adding seeds too so am going to give that whirl. Will let you know and thanks so much for all the info
Tracey


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Karen have you ever thought of starting your own little business from home?!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Tess as much as Im more than happy to choose to feed mine this way and did get my info from a reliable source, dont think Id be happy to take it any further, its a big ask to suggest that you are providing a totally balanced diet for someone elses dog. Shame Im not closer though would be happy to provide samples for people to get an idea before they come up with their own x x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Similar stuff really just thought it maybe of some interest ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Karen, just wanted to thank you for all yr help, just finished a stint in the kitchens and now have a few meals which look roughly like yours! Am hopeful Riley will appreciate the effort as it is a lot of work and I have been advised to feed him 10% of body weight which seems a huge amount so meals I have made won't go far! Thanks again x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I wonder if a page could be set up for recipes on here as I would be very interested in doing this too, but little knowledge worries me. It could be a place where we could all share recipes etc that way we could try others out and mix it up to keep the dogs even more interested! A bit like Jamie Oliver did with his basic meals, where one person shows them how to cook there staple meal of the week.....can this be sorted or have a now created a job for one of the admin team! Sorry xx


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I suppose we could just have a thread called recipes! That would keep it simple?


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes great idea!! I would love to learn more as am so worried I have started down this route and might not doing it properly.
My first batch in freezer, will let you know Riley's opinion later!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I'm really interested in this tread. Please post some recipes. 😊


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all, well Riley LOVED his food last night, all gone and kept coming back to give the bowl a last lick!
I will be brave and let you know what I used, actually mostly based on Karen's helpful post:

4 Carrots
Couple of ripe tomatoes
1/2 head celery
lots of greens - 
couple of apples 
couple of pears
good dollop of natural yog
good dollop of cottage cheese
dandelion leaves (just coz i knew they were ok and my son was picking some for the chickens!)
2/3 parsnips
good glug of hemp oil
scattering of sunflower seeds

I used food processor and then hand blender to whiz all that up, then added chicken mince, and some chopped lamb liver and cooked rice. From what I have read it should be roughly meat/veg/rice or potatoes at a third amount each.

I have been advised to feed my 7mth old pup at 10% of his bodyweight which seems loads so at the moment he is going to have 2 meals, each is 500g.
This means it is quite a lot of work at the moment as above won't go that far but as Riley gets older I will reduce his food to more like 2-3% bodyweight.

Would welcome any comments/suggestions as very new to this.
I understand that as long as you go along the lines of meat and 2 veg and feed a balanced diet you can't go far wrong. I feed 2 chicken wings every other day as a replacement for one meal or a tin of fish with some veg.

Tracey


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

oh and I forgot I also put in a couple of eggs and shells x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That sounds fab. How much did it make in total. Will it do u for a few day??? 
And can I just ask when u said chicken mince? Is that the carcas from the butchers (minced)? 
X 


Jeanie x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Rileypoo said:


> Hi all, well Riley LOVED his food last night, all gone and kept coming back to give the bowl a last lick!
> I will be brave and let you know what I used, actually mostly based on Karen's helpful post:
> 
> 4 Carrots
> ...


Hi tracey was that 500g per day/or per meal?

Leanne x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Well ive just fed bailey his first chicken wing and he loved it....
Was abit aprehensive at first as i held it in my hand... yuk the blood was all over his mouth...(the things we do for our cockapoo's)


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> That sounds fab. How much did it make in total. Will it do u for a few day???
> And can I just ask when u said chicken mince? Is that the carcas from the butchers (minced)?
> X
> 
> ...


Hi Jeanie, I have made two batches and got 11 meals first time and 9 the next so roughly 10 meals I guess.
I haven't been successful with being able to buy chicken carcasses so I am using Prize Choice chicken mince from the freezer at Kennelgate or Pets at Home, think a 2kg bag costs about £3.80 - not sure whether you have in Ireland but your butcher may be more helpful. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Hi tracey was that 500g per day/or per meal?
> 
> Leanne x


Hi leanne, Prize Choice which is the chicken mince i am using suggest 10% of bodyweight for a puppy, I emailed them to check and they have confirmed so I am feeding 2 meals of 500g/day. Riley is nearly 11kg now.
It seems like a big bowl of food but so far he is eating it all, am going to watch it and reduce if necessary and definitely when he reaches a year. Also I always forget the kibble bulks out a lot inside the dog it just looks a small quantity in the bowl so guess difficult to compare.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Rileypoo said:


> Hi Jeanie, I have made two batches and got 11 meals first time and 9 the next so roughly 10 meals I guess.
> I haven't been successful with being able to buy chicken carcasses so I am using Prize Choice chicken mince from the freezer at Kennelgate or Pets at Home, think a 2kg bag costs about £3.80 - not sure whether you have in Ireland but your butcher may be more helpful.
> Good Luck!


Thanks a million. Very helpfull. 

Still have some of her food left so will def start after the weekend. Will let u know how it goes 😉

Ps just got Tilly weighed she's 10.65kg, herself and Reilly are nearly the same 
X 


Jeanie x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

They are similar in looks too! 
How tall is Tilly, think Riley is about 15", I think he is a lovely size but would love to know how big he will eventually be, he looks bigger because of his fur like Tilly I'm sure. Riley is booked for his second groom next week, you have done well to last til now if that was Tilly's first!
Think adolescence has kicked in, we are getting leg cocking now and he likes the ladies! 
Hope you get on well with the food, just hope I'm doing it right am absolutely dreading telling a vet given the negative comments I have read about others and their vets.
Xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Rileypoo said:


> They are similar in looks too!
> How tall is Tilly, think Riley is about 15", I think he is a lovely size but would love to know how big he will eventually be, he looks bigger because of his fur like Tilly I'm sure. Riley is booked for his second groom next week, you have done well to last til now if that was Tilly's first!
> Think adolescence has kicked in, we are getting leg cocking now and he likes the ladies!
> Hope you get on well with the food, just hope I'm doing it right am absolutely dreading telling a vet given the negative comments I have read about others and their vets.
> Xx



There are 3vets in our practice. 2are against barf and 1is all for it. 
I'm def going to give it a go. Head nothing but positive reviews. 
Ya I measured Tilly 2weeks ago and she's 15". I'm hoping that's it now. I love her at this size as I can still pick her up for my Cockapoo cuddle😄😄😄

To be honest I'm going to try and not send her back to groomer for a good while as I love the shaggy look. And the groomer used clippers on her even though I said I wanted a sicciors trim😡

Riley sounds like such a little character. 
I'll post a recent pic of Tilly there and try put up on of Riley and we can compare👀









This is Tilly after getting a telling off from my mom. (not impressed) 









And this is the most recent on at 7 and a half months 


Jeanie x


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

I do a similar thing with Ruben and make my own meals for him, except I actually 'cook' his food. I do worry about the levels of bacteria in raw meat, especially chicken.
Here is what I do..
I either do this in a large frying pan or use my pressure cooker to save time.
I add a combination of 'human grade' minced chicken, minced steak, minced lamb and minced turkey. I also add a variety of vegetables to the mix while it is cooking then add some brown rice. Once it is all cooked up, I blend it all with a stick blender and freeze it.

Even though I worry about bacteria levels, Ruben still gets big raw bones to chew on a then raw chicken necks to replace a cooked meal every 2nd day. 

He loves his home cooked meals. His stools are firm and he has no gas.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Tracey, does the chicken mince include ground bone? It is the bone content that gives BARF fed dogs their characteristic 1970s poos.
10% bodyweight is a lot of food - keep an eye on weight gain and adjust as necessary


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Ali, I think the mince has some bone but it doesn't give a specific amount , I do give chicken wings too so hope that will cover it? I have already noticed pebble like poos it's great!!! Are the bones essential, I know good for them but if the mince doesn't have enough is that still ok?
Actually had worse walk ever today, think Riley has hit the teenage years or has gone deaf overnight, wanted to cry this morning as I stood like a loon calling him, and to thik I have slaved over his food, ungrateful little .....
Xxx


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Well do, will get on pics tonight....if I'm talking to him by then, read post to Ali ! X


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> There are 3vets in our practice. 2are against barf and 1is all for it.
> I'm def going to give it a go. Head nothing but positive reviews.
> Ya I measured Tilly 2weeks ago and she's 15". I'm hoping that's it now. I love her at this size as I can still pick her up for my Cockapoo cuddle😄😄😄
> 
> ...


Oh Tilly you are gorgeous, I am biased as is just like looking at Riley!! Will send pics later x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Rileypoo said:


> Thanks Ali, I think the mince has some bone but it doesn't give a specific amount , I do give chicken wings too so hope that will cover it? I have already noticed pebble like poos it's great!!! Are the bones essential, I know good for them but if the mince doesn't have enough is that still ok?
> Actually had worse walk ever today, think Riley has hit the teenage years or has gone deaf overnight, wanted to cry this morning as I stood like a loon calling him, and to thik I have slaved over his food, ungrateful little .....
> Xxx


Sounds good  too much bone can cause constipation, pebble like poos sound great


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Rileypoo said:


> Well do, will get on pics tonight....if I'm talking to him by then, read post to Ali ! X


Lol, they do test our patience at times😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

*spot the difference!*

Hi Jeannie, Here are some pics of Riley, they are so similar!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Rileypoo said:


> Hi Jeannie, Here are some pics of Riley, they are so similar!!


They are very alike aren't they. 
They would have lovely puppies. Pity Tilly is spayed 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> They are very alike aren't they.
> They would have lovely puppies. Pity Tilly is spayed 😄
> 
> 
> Jeanie x


Ha! Yes you're right they would have done!
Riley is booked in for a haircut next week, I love the shaggy look too but I find it more practical keeping him a bit shorter, he is in a constant state of dampness, getting wet and muddy in the rain and then needing to be bathed, the downside of the colouring I guess!! Where about in Ireland are you, is weather bad at mo? X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Rileypoo said:


> Ha! Yes you're right they would have done!
> Riley is booked in for a haircut next week, I love the shaggy look too but I find it more practical keeping him a bit shorter, he is in a constant state of dampness, getting wet and muddy in the rain and then needing to be bathed, the downside of the colouring I guess!! Where about in Ireland are you, is weather bad at mo? X


I'm in Co.Cork, 
Ya weather is a joke a the mo. it can't make up its mind. One min it's sunny, and as usual when ur just heading out for a walk the heavens open. And its not like normal rain it's hailstone. 

What about where ye are? I'd say it's prob the same is it? 
Need to book a sun hol😄don't think I could fit Tilly in my bag unnoticed though😉


Jeanie x


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep is same here, have had lots of hailstones, is chucking down today and due to be worse tomorrow with heavy winds too. I am hoping to go to a Cockapoo meet tomorrow afternoon but can't see us making it if weather as predicted as kids won't want to go and will moan, moan....
I have a close friend in Roscommon and she says same there too so at least we are all getting the same lousy April!
We are taking Riley to France in the Summer, am getting more nervous as time goes on but would prob be even more worried if we were leaving him.
Bring on the sun!
xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh really think Roscommon is about 3 hours away from us. Think weather is crap everywhere. 😒
How is riley doing on the raw diet. Does he still like it? 

France will be a lovely hol. And at least u can bring Riley with ye. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

He is loving it!! He still has BH for breakfast while I am using it up but his other meal is raw and he is loving it. Tonight he had sardines with grated carrot and potato and a sprinkle of sweetcorn and wolfed it down!
Have you tried it yet?
Have a good weekend
Tracey
x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*The percentage*

I think it's 2% of their body weight isn't it? I think 10% sounds awfully high. Out of a 1kg tub I feed Pushca 250kg and she is 10kg
that was recommended by NI


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

P.s that is her daily feed
Hope this helps


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 

Well would u believe after all my research and just as I made the decision to go raw and prepare myself (cause I couldn't find a supplier) my local pet shop have brought out a copy of BARF. Called nature diet. Was so excited when I saw it. Bought 2 frozen blocks today and hope to start Tilly on it tomorrow. She needs to get 300g(so the lady said). So it's a block a day. It was 1.12€. So it's around 14€ a week. Does this sound right. ???? Going to do my Maths during the week and see If it will be cheaper to make myself. 

X 


Jeanie x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive just been looking on the barf club.co.uk site and was pleased to see that the prices are quite fair 12x300g for between £7.90-£9.48 depending on mix and delivery is also reasonable £5-£6 
Unfortunatley they do not deliver to ireland/scotland...

I cannot buy in bulk as i only have a small freezer so this would be ideal as NI worked out too expensive if bought in small amounts due to the delivery charge, sorry this is no help to you jeanie but it may hopefully help others who cannot buy in bulk and want to buy pre made raw food xx

Leanne x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya I just worked it out there and the prices seem fairly similar. 
I'm going to start Tilly in it today. 
Can buy the frozen bag of chicken mince then next week and make my own and compare prices. 

She's worth it😄😄😄😄😄😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> Ya I just worked it out there and the prices seem fairly similar.
> I'm going to start Tilly in it today.
> Can buy the frozen bag of chicken mince then next week and make my own and compare prices.
> 
> ...


She sure is....


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well would u believe after all my research and just as I made the decision to go raw and prepare myself (cause I couldn't find a supplier) my local pet shop have brought out a copy of BARF. Called nature diet. Was so excited when I saw it. Bought 2 frozen blocks today and hope to start Tilly on it tomorrow. She needs to get 300g(so the lady said). So it's a block a day. It was 1.12€. So it's around 14€ a week. Does this sound right. ???? Going to do my Maths during the week and see If it will be cheaper to make myself.
> 
> ...


Hi jeanie, that's great and it looks like a really good food, I read through their website too before I started making my own and the puppy feeding guide suggests 1020g/day for a 10kg pup so in line with what I was told by Prize Choice, 10%. Makes it probably quite expensive but when they become adults (can anyone tell me when a Cockapoo is considered adult, 12 months?) then they go down to 2%. Apparently a puppy requires two to three times the food of an adult while they are growing. This is what I have been told/read so just wanted to share xx


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> I think it's 2% of their body weight isn't it? I think 10% sounds awfully high. Out of a 1kg tub I feed Pushca 250kg and she is 10kg
> that was recommended by NI


Hi debi, I know it does seem an awful lot and I can't imagine Riley eating it all. At the moment he is still having BH in the morning, then raw for evening and he has a 500g tub ( and eats it all!). Riley is only 7 myths, how old is Pushca? Apparently quantities reduce to 2% once they are considered adult, but now sure exactly when that is?


----------

